
Introduction to Matrix - Perceptes
https://www.ruma.io/docs/matrix/
======
Perceptes
Context: This is a guide from the documentation site of Ruma, my Matrix
homeserver implemented in Rust. This guide is not about Ruma, however—it's
just explaining Matrix in layman's terms.

~~~
Arathorn
This is an excellent overview of Matrix for an end-user perspective, and one
sorely missing from the content on Matrix.org. Huge kudos for putting it
together :)

